# [solved] pam_tally.so no_magic_root

## schmeggahead

So what is no_magic_root in the pam login configuration file?

logwatch is squacking about it and I'm not sure where to start (my google skills must not be up to it).

```
account    required     pam_tally.so deny=0 file=/var/log/faillog onerr=succeed no_magic_root
```

Last edited by schmeggahead on Sun Dec 02, 2007 9:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## overkll

It's an old module/option.  See this bug report

----------

